# [not a poll] How much bandwidth has been salvaged by banning off-topic polls?



## Jack Daniel (Feb 17, 2002)

Just wonderin'.


----------



## A2Z (Feb 17, 2002)

The issue wasn't bandwidth, I believe.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Feb 17, 2002)

*Okay...*

Allrightythen, how much aesthetic fashion-sense was saved by the aforementioned?


----------



## Someguy (Feb 17, 2002)

Mucho...
The boards aren't so cluttered with NONSENSE POLLS!


----------



## Tsyr (Feb 17, 2002)

The boards have been a lot nicer without all the... hmm... litter? that they were getting.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 17, 2002)

So Jack -  did you like all that useless poll-business?
Or did you, like most others, think they were an incredible waste of space that cluttered up meaningful discussion on the boards?


----------



## Rashak Mani (Feb 17, 2002)

Meaningful like this one ?  I like the polls... people do use em badly... but hey !  So are the normal threads silly and useless sometimes.

   I´m for Polls galore...


----------



## Jack Daniel (Feb 17, 2002)

Sarcasm duly noted, Reaps...


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 17, 2002)

actually, i was serious.
I was asking what your opinion was of them.
Since you didn't indicate one way or the other in the original post,  i was just curious.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Feb 17, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *So Jack -  did you like all that useless poll-business?
> Or did you, like most others, think they were an incredible waste of space that cluttered up meaningful discussion on the boards? *




I didn't find the polls anymore annoying and worthless than 90% of the OT non-poll threads on this board. I mean, what's the difference? OT is OT.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 17, 2002)

I'd say there's a big difference between OT that is interesting, and people can "sink their teeth into", so to speak, and something that is blatantly cluttering up the boards, like those polls were.

There are MANY examples of good OT discussions out there, I don;t think I have to point out any (since what one person finds quite interesting could be another's waste of time)


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Feb 17, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Since what one person finds quite interesting could be another's waste of time. *




Which was exactly my point.


----------



## Tsyr (Feb 17, 2002)

It wasn't even the OT polls that were the bad ones, really... it was the innane ones. Like, do you allow DMs in your campagin, crap like that. Of which we had a half dozen or better on the front page.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 18, 2002)

exactly correct, Tsyr.
i think doc_clueless is the ony one forgetting the inundation of completely useless - not offtopic -  polls.


----------



## Someguy (Feb 18, 2002)

polls were just a fad I think too...
And yes...most of the polls were ontopic..but dumb...and had no lemoncurry either...


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Feb 18, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *exactly correct, Tsyr.
> i think doc_clueless is the ony one forgetting the inundation of completely useless - not offtopic -  polls. *




Uh. Right. I'm forgetting nothing, but thanks for being condescending anyway. Not once have a said that I liked the useless polls. In fact, I started one of them and then promptly quick with just a minor word from Piratecat, because it _was_ stupid and useless.

What I _have_ stated is that I didn’t find them any more annoying than 90% of the other OT crap that clutters up the board. Figure skating? My date didn’t work out? I’m having a midlife crisis? Can anyone help me with my computer? What’s the best gamebox? Etc. ad nauseum. WTF? They are not even CLOSE to being related to gaming except by the most tenuous of means. You know how I deal with them... ::: drumroll ::: ..., I don't read them. Oooo, aaah. Problem fixed.

So you like those "useful" OT threads. Great. For YOU they are less irritating than the useless polls. _I_, however, don’t see the difference. They are both clutter and have blessed little to do with gaming.

Where do you draw the line? Luckily that’s not left up to us. It’s Morris and the moderators job. It’s their playground. I’m just invited so I won’t stoop to complaining about how they run their site. I just quite simply don’t see any real meaningful difference. OT is OT. Useless for gaming is useless for gaming. Entertaining is entertaining. 

Ah, to hell with it. I’ve seen how you do this to other people, Reap. I won’t be drawn any further into your petty web.


----------



## Zerovoid (Feb 18, 2002)

I thought the board looked really ugly with all those polls.  But polls are so fun, I couldn't stop voting in them...  I am glad they are gone though.


----------



## Wolfspider (Feb 18, 2002)

Shouldn't this be in Meta?


----------



## The It's Man (Feb 18, 2002)

Shouldn't meta be posted in this?


----------

